# Here's Why You Shouldn't Mow Your Lawn Every Week



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

#FakeNews

Here's Why You Shouldn't Mow Your Lawn Every Week
https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...-shouldnt-mow-your-lawn-every-week/ar-BBVjTeU


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

If it's on the internet it must be true.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I feel dumber just for having read that.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I feel dumber just for having read that.


Thanks for saving me the time to not read it. I need my brain cells. :thumbup:


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Thats msn for you.
We have ninemsn. 
Over one sporting event (cricket to name one). 50% of ads and 25% of the game 25% of dribble about replays and nothing to do with the game being played.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Summary:
Bees are pollinators.
Plants need pollination.
Grass is a plant.
Therefore don't mow your lawn.

Checkmate


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Oh my lol.

So those bees are all bread to be mite free? I know the uofm was working on a bee that would de-wing the mite or something like that.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

NoslracNevok said:


> Summary:
> Bees are pollinators.
> Plants need pollination.
> Grass is a plant.
> ...


This is a perfect summary, haha. :lol:


----------

